# Bloodfin Tetras have mouth fungus, will my other fish get it too HELP



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

4 of my 8 Bloodfins have developed a white spot on their bottom jaw.. One of them is really bad and it looks like his jaw is unhinging and it's all cottony and bulging.
I think It's cotton mouth (mouth fungus) My QT tank is being used right now for 3 new fish that are going into other tanks but it has been 2 weeks yet so I don't have anywhere to put them.
Is cotton mouth contagious?


----------

